# issue with dota 2



## deafmute (Jul 6, 2022)

no luck with dota 2 in steam/linuxulator

freebsd 13.1-stable, drm-510-kmod

`bwrap: Can't read /proc/sys/kernel/overflowuid: No such file or directory`

full steam log is attached to the post


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 6, 2022)

Have you included /proc in /etc/fstab?
Then install drm-kmod and configure for amdgpu.









						FreeBSD Quickstart Guide for Linux® Users
					

This document is intended to quickly familiarize intermediate to advanced Linux® users with the basics of FreeBSD.




					docs.freebsd.org
				





			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## deafmute (Jul 6, 2022)

CuatroTorres said:


> Have you included /proc in /etc/fstab?


yes


----------



## shkhln (Jul 6, 2022)

deafmute said:


> no luck with dota 2 in steam/linuxulator
> 
> freebsd 13.1-stable, drm-510-kmod
> 
> ...


You aren't supposed to use Linux Proton / pressure-vessel — Linuxulator is currently missing the functionality required to run Linux containers.


----------



## deafmute (Jul 6, 2022)

shkhln said:


> You aren't supposed to use Linux Proton / pressure-vessel — Linuxulator is currently missing the functionality required to run Linux containers.


well, how can I get rid of that stuff? i don't really know what pressure-vessel is


----------



## shkhln (Jul 6, 2022)

You either try to use the Linux version of the game (that mostly works with Nvidia) or https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils#proton.


----------



## deafmute (Jul 11, 2022)

disabled steam play and dota 2 launches now, but it crashes after loading screen


----------



## shkhln (Jul 15, 2022)

deafmute said:


> ```
> src/common/opensslconnection.cpp (1616) : Assertion Failed: unable to load trusted SSL root certificates
> ```


See https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/issues/51.



deafmute said:


> ```
> failed to dlopen "/usr/home/null/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/dota 2 beta/game/bin/linuxsteamrt64/libcairo.so" error=/usr/home/null/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/dota 2 beta/game/bin/linuxsteamrt64/libcairo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> failed to dlopen "libcairo.so" error=libcairo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```


What executable depends on libcairo.so?


----------

